# Kindbright reload spare glass



## Mender31 (11/1/18)

I'm looking for a spare glass for my kindbright reload clone. I know the authentic's glass doesn't fit on the clone. 

Does anyone maybe have stock of it or know where I can find one? 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (11/1/18)

Mender31 said:


> I'm looking for a spare glass for my kindbright reload clone. I know the authentic's glass doesn't fit on the clone.
> 
> Does anyone maybe have stock of it or know where I can find one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Pm me your number I know where you can find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

